# Frobit dying...



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

Is there a reason for my frogbit dying slowly in my aquarium. I have 2 marineland biowheel filters, I use flourish liquid fertilizer, and do 30-40% water change once a week. Any suggestions? I want to keep them in my tank but seems like they are just slowly wearing off....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those things don't do anything to keep it alive. What type of lighting do you have?


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

4 T5 6500k bulbs total 72 watts. 4 led light at night. Tank size is a 47 gallon corner aquarium..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is the distance from bulbs to substrate?


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

The lights are 23" away from the substrate. Forgive my lack of knowledge but how would that affect my floating frogbit?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Uh yeah, didn't realize it was that type. I couldn't tell you what your issue is. Sounds a bit like too much light with it being so close.


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

Dang. You're saying to much light being close to the frogbit? Or too much light for the substrate. Thanks for your help btw.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

I know it's been a couple days since this was asked, but wanted to chime in... Honestly I'd be more suspect of there being too much surface agitation rather than too much light. Frogbit doesn't seem to do well with the high surface agitation that HOB filters tend to provide, especially if you're using two of them.


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

It seems like there is a good amount of surface agitation considering these filters or on a 47 gallon corner aquarium.. Is there a DIY for these type of filters to lower surface agitation? Thanks for everyone's input. Much appreciated.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Most just bring up the water level till it touches the ends of the downspout, if that's possible as I can't see how far down
they reach into your tank.
I once solved a similar problem with duckweed as it really pushes that down into the tank(an HOB) by getting a thin tree
branch(like 1/2") and cutting it about 1/4" too long for the space it would fit in and bend to put it in between the end
glasses of the tank so it was just below the surface from one end to the other. It kept my duckweed in the front of the tank
away from the filter discharge. Made sure that some light got down to the bottom also. I was careful to not use a large piece
that might push out on the glass too much. Also cut the branch/w a fork on one end to have two ends on one end to hole
it in place better.
I have no idea if that would work in this case but it did/w duckweed.


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

also think there is maybe too much surface agitation


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Jason, You can also use the flat slotted lid (removable) from the top of the filter. Just remove the front bowed part, then take a large rubber band and stretch it all around the sides of the entire filter including the front, then slip the flat lid down behind the rubber band and let the outflow of water trickle through the slots. It's a little tricky to get it adjusted. I had to reduce the flow on a 10 gallon tank like that once. Worked pretty well...the only thing in doing this is that now you don't have a lid on top of the filter.<label for="rb_iconid_6">







</label>


----------

